# mono to braid knot



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've had a spool of spiderwire laying around and decided to give braid a shot ... if I like it on spiner then I will use Sufix braid ... I'm going with a top shot of braid and wondering which knot would be best going from 15 sufix tri to 65spiderwire ...... I've been looking at the J Knot ... seems quick and easy


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

SC, Take a HARD look at the inproved Albright. Use the mono for the loop, and tie the knot with the braid. Six turns outside, and six turns inside. Spit lube and cinch down carefully to form a SMALL, STRONG, NON-SLIP, joint in the two lines....

Been using it to tie flouro tippets on my inshore gear, and mono shock leaders on my surf spinners with braid, with GREAT results.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Braid Knot*

Use an Albright with lock or a Yucatan knot. Either will work. C2


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Railroader said:


> SC, Take a HARD look at the inproved Albright. Use the mono for the loop, and tie the knot with the braid. Six turns outside, and six turns inside. Spit lube and cinch down carefully to form a SMALL, STRONG, NON-SLIP, joint in the two lines....
> 
> Been using it to tie flouro tippets on my inshore gear, and mono shock leaders on my surf spinners with braid, with GREAT results.


 The discription you are giving,RR,is very simular to an alberto knot.. Imho,that IS an excellent knot for two different diameters,braid to mono,when not using a bimini to step it down... Regular albright works good as well.. Like has been said many times,tie what you tie good,and works for ya..

In answer to surfchucker,many of my friends tie that J knot and rave about the singleline strength of that knot.. They say it is the stongest connection for lines of different diameters like you're talking in your post.. They say the big drawback is the size of the knot.. I've never tied it,cause I step it down with a bimini to no-name or even a nail-uni,and am very comfortable doing that.. jmo


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Surfchunker,

I have another knot that works well for me. For the past several years my standard line setup on 525's has been 5-10 yds of mono (to keep braid backing from slipping & digging in) then 150 yds of 30# PP braid then approx 170 yds of 14 or 17# Sufix Tritanium, then about 25 feet of 65# PP as my shock leader. For the three line to line connections I tie a uni to uni knot. I make each knot with six turns of line carefully drawn up so there is no coil overlap. When drawing up and jamming the two unis together ensure that the lines you are marrying up are well lubricated with saliva to keep from weakening the mono just prior to where you are jamming the knot.

I use this knot because I own it -- as Drumdum suggests, use a knot you can tie well. It is not an exotic knot for sure, but you won't get a smaller, more streamlined knot. Unis are not the strongest connections, but mine have held up to the likes of Tarpon and Blacktip sharks, and I would trust 'em on Drum and Rockfish. 

That's a long chunk from Allegany County to the beaches of Worchester County -- good fishing to you.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i use uni knot as well. held up to a tarpon also and some 30# reds. same as Sea Level but i make 8 turns on the braid and 4 turns on the mono.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, Uni, that's what I use.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i go with the surgeons knot...

pick your poison, there are so many knots to choose from.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> I've had a spool of spiderwire laying around and decided to give braid a shot ... if I like it on spiner then I will use Sufix braid ... I'm going with a top shot of braid and wondering which knot would be best going from 15 sufix tri to 65spiderwire ...... I've been looking at the J Knot ... seems quick and easy


Surfchunker,
I use a double uni knot because I like the way the line is doubled to prevent premature separation.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

SC; Another thumbs up for the Uni to Uni.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

*One Not So New and Another New Knot*

For tying leader to braid, anyone use the Yacatan knot? Looks like one that could be tied blindfolded.

Then this new knot called the Sebile, after the guy who came up with it. Any thoughts about it?? See the video here: http://videos.sportfishermen.com/ac...ay_To_Attach_Mono_To_Power_Pro/?ref=Squidwilm


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for posting that link saltandstand...


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I've always had great success with the Albright/Improved Albright. It pulls together tightly and hasn't failed me (yet). I think the most critical thing though is finding one you can tie easily and correctly.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

*Worthy of Further Consideration*

Here's where I'm thinking to go. All comments welcome.

Bimini double (i.e., loop) to Yucatan should be more than smooth enough to cast through guides with weight and bait. Sounds like a winner. Last to consider is the Slim Beauty and comparisons. BTW: I'm not saying these are the only options to consider or compare, just saying that's what I'm thinking at the moment.

What type of knot/knot combo for lures and plugs with a leader? Using the loop from the Bimini to attach with a Yucatan may not give enough smoothness for this application. Just thinking it through.

Here's a chart on the Yucatan and why I'm considering it so strongly (pun intended):


KNOT TEST -- 50-POUND BRAIDED LINE (Power Pro)
Knot: Yucatan

% Actual
Strength .... 86 percent!!

How Tied: 10 wraps

Mean Break (lb.): 58.5 (more than the PP!!) 

% of Spool Strength: 117% (wow!) 

Var.: H

Here's the chart to compare to others:
http://www.sportfishingmag.com/tech...nal-rigs/braid-knots-50-pound-test-43573.html


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uni 2 uni. 



Jesse


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

well definately double the main line, as the braid can cut into it. So a spider hitch with an albright with the extra lock to keep the braid from slipping should do the trick..

But like it was said there are so many knots and everyone has their own preferences. Give it a try and see what works for you.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

A little clarifying. Braid on spool, as main line and mono as leader. Braid would be doubled with using the Yucatan.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I just use the uni to uni now...I tried a few but it's easy and fast and holds up just fine. If the fishing doesn't pick up soon I may start learning some new ones.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm considering new ones before the fishing picks up...because it will. :fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

saltandsand said:


> A little clarifying. Braid on spool, as main line and mono as leader. Braid would be doubled with using the Yucatan.



Haven't tied that one yet.. From the illustration on the link,it looks more like a "braid" than a "knot"... Simular to a bimini or an australian braid.. A braid is always stronger than a knot,being woove around itself.. Biggest drawback to them,is they are a pain in the arse to tie,if it's got to be done quick,fast,and in a hurry.....


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

You need to tie a loop first, then tie the yucatan. The diagram posted above says that but it's easily missed if you focus on the pictures.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

40 turn Bimini Twist to double the braided line, then an Alberto (or albright) to tie it to the mono. This is a smooth, streamlined connection that's been proven to be consistently strong; time tested by the SoCal Long Range fleet against big tuna.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been using just a regular nail knot, and it hasn't failed me yet. Simple to tie with the tool, and only takes a minute or two. The only fishing I do with braid though is for lighter fishing like flounder, schoolie rocks, croaker, etc. Above all, tie a knot that you're confident in and that you can tie well. You could use the fanciest/strongest knot if the world, but if you can't tie it worth a crap, it will fail versus a weaker knot that you tie well.


----------



## djwon1 (Aug 8, 2007)

I've used the albright and improved albright for connecting braid (main line) to mono (shock leader). The don't seem to last too long (for me). They tend to snap at the mono where the knot is. I've been using the sebile knot for a few weeks now. No problems whatsoever. The knot/braid is basically only as large as your shock leader line. Goes through the guides with no problems at all. It's actually more simple than it looks and is strong as hell.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That sebile knot looks pretty interesting. I wonder if it work the same with smaller diameter lines.


----------

